# R32 retrim?



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys/gals, I'm picking up my R32 in a couple of weeks and one of the first things I want to get sorted on it is the interior. 

Being a 20 yr old car it's all looking a bit tired/worn and I'm wanting to get a retrim. The car is grey with bronze te37s so i'm thinking of black leather with gold/bronze contrast stitching. Possibly alcantara dash and headlining/sun visors.

Had anybody had a retrim, got any pics or got any good contacts?

I've been in touch with Newera and they can get an R 32 interior re trimmed in Japan by Robson and ship it over which I'm considering as I know their quality is good. But I'm thinking it may be quicker and easier to get it done in Uk. And possibly cheaper?

Any input would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Retrimming an R32 is a good idea IMHO.

I did my seats some time ago and when I pull my finger out will get the rest of the interior done. From memory the seats, gaitors and door inserts were about £1,100. The quote I've had the dash, console, door cards and sun visors was £1,300 odd. Hopefully that'll give you some clue on costs.


















Bronze stitching might work but I'd be worried that it might look a bit much. The interior of an R32 is pretty dark so I'd be tempted to look at grey leather and black alcantara. If you can get samples of the colours and lay them out next to each other.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

give me a call, we use a local master craftsman. He's worked on the Royal Yacht Brittania by invitation and offered numerous times to work for Jack Barclay to trim their Bentley and Rollers. Safe to say he's pretty good at what he does.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm also looking for a retrim and a pair of r32 front seats. Perhaps a retrim group buy if there's a few more folk


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Cris said:


> Retrimming an R32 is a good idea IMHO.
> 
> I did my seats some time ago and when I pull my finger out will get the rest of the interior done. From memory the seats, gaitors and door inserts were about £1,100. The quote I've had the dash, console, door cards and sun visors was £1,300 odd. Hopefully that'll give you some clue on costs
> 
> Bronze stitching might work but I'd be worried that it might look a bit much. The interior of an R32 is pretty dark so I'd be tempted to look at grey leather and black alcantara. If you can get samples of the colours and lay them out next to each other.


That looks really nice Cris. :thumbsup: Not too dark.

I've had briefly discussions with Seamline Automotive and they were quoting approx £2.5k for everything inc seats, dash door cards, headliner etc in leather/alcantara depending on specifics. So about the same as what you were quoted.

The newera/Robison route is a bit pricier but not by much.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

davew said:


> give me a call, we use a local master craftsman. He's worked on the Royal Yacht Brittania by invitation and offered numerous times to work for Jack Barclay to trim their Bentley and Rollers. Safe to say he's pretty good at what he does.


Will do Dave. You're only about 30 mins away from me so may pop down and chat after I've picked her up :thumbsup:

Do you still have the KGC10 that you restored down there?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

The thing to consider with re trim is if you keep it subtle and almost oem like in terms of colour you don't really damage the resale value. If you go completely bonkers and go for some crazy colour piping and stitching it might not be to everyone's taste and when it comes to selling the car could prove a difficult one.


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Preserve the original seats in the garage etc and get a proper set of seats that don't let you slosh about  

My 33 seats are nice but I wouldn't even think about re-trimming them, the rest of the car would be awesome to re-trim however.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

SamboGrove said:


> Will do Dave. You're only about 30 mins away from me so may pop down and chat after I've picked her up :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you still have the KGC10 that you restored down there?


yup still here!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant beat the quality of a full Robson leather interior and still having the original as a spare, which can also be sold on.. 
Plus it adds value to the car of course.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Cant beat the quality of a full Robson leather interior and still having the original as a spare, which can also be sold on..
> Plus it adds value to the car of course.


You raise a number of good points Miguel :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

No ones knocking Robson quality but why would their retrims fetch a premium when selling over a retrim of similar quality carried out by someone else??


TT


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

tarmac terror said:


> No ones knocking Robson quality but why would their retrims fetch a premium when selling over a retrim of similar quality carried out by someone else??
> 
> 
> TT


because it's got gin-u-wine Japanese stitching!

I don't see the point personally - I love Jap interiors specifically because they're a bit naff and very driver-focussed. 

1. Sod the passengers, and...
2. the driver should be concentrating on the road, not how pretty his armrest looks!

(just my opinion - evertyone's got one  )


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Robson have built up a solid rep over many years and the quality speaks for itself. I don't know of any here or have seen any UK trimmers rival their quality. Im sure they are around or that the owners just tend to get them to do in your face wild designs which masks the true quality and style of their work. As someone said earlier regarding body kits it all looks max power! I just have seen any skylines which is comparable to Robsons work.

I would actually seek out a good trimmer here but I know it won't be easy. Or if I don't get much luck see what Robson has to offer might be expensive but have a friend who has a contact with them but atleast you won't have to worry about quality. When they came to the UK a lot of people ended happy with their work.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> No ones knocking Robson quality but why would their retrims fetch a premium when selling over a retrim of similar quality carried out by someone else??
> 
> 
> TT


I don't think that they would. I suspect no-one outside of the rarefied world of owners clubs and the like have ever heard of them.

Most retrims won't add value to the car. Maybe if you are fixing a problem you could argue against (regaining value perhaps).

I could see someone paying a premium for the factory Omori retrim (think I've got the name right there) which someone not that long ago had.

Of course you can make the car impossible sell by choosing lime green and citrus orange....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/200210-average-guy-project-white-r33gtr.html

Don't think the new owner liked the green interior


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just put a pair of race seats in with harnesses then go and have some fun. I honestly wouldn't spend any serious cash re-trimming the interior of an old car. I bought mine so I didn't have to worry about what happens to it. If I wanted to be in a nice place I'd still have my R35. Just my 2 cents, of course.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> I don't think that they would. I suspect no-one outside of the rarefied world of owners clubs and the like have ever heard of them.
> 
> Most retrims won't add value to the car.


With Cris' logic that a Robson retrim doesn't add value to a car, then if someone were selling a Skyline GT-R with it installed, they might as well fit a faded old interior and just bin or give away the Robson stuff, since according to him, it's as good as worthless... Yeah right... :chuckle: 

Robson has re-trimmed many of the best Skyline GT-R's in Japan (a craftsman's experience with retrimming the same car many, many times makes for perfection compared to a one-off) and their work has often been featured over the years in Japan's GT-R magazine. It's simply the best interior upgrade source there is for these cars. Having driven cars before and after, I would say honestly it's better than original without question. Holds the occupants much better than cloth aside from looking & smelling much better. Do people even know what quality of leather is used in cheaper retrims? Not all leather is the same. Not even close, it just looks similar. You get what you pay for... Robson's leather is excellent quality and has been selected based on experience, etc. over a very long time. 

When it comes to maintaining desirability of a car it's the same as having the highest quality performance / styling parts, or cheap Ebay made in China parts, etc Which will be the more desirable in years to come when rare parts are say, discontinued? Brands with a name & reputation for best quality, or the unknown ones? 

Robson was recently asked by Nissan in Japan to develop dashboard retrims for 32's since production of new dashboards has been discontinued and Nissan knows these cars are now classics. Original dashboards nearly always bubble. Robson strips the old covering & foam off and re-builds the dash to better than new in either vinyl or alcantara. For those who understand the difficulty of perfectly trimming a dash with contours & corners, they'll know how difficult it is to offer such work. It's not something most would undertake as a one-off, as it requires a lot of development for templates and skill to make a perfect end product. 

Nissan in Japan offer a re-trimmed dash service for 32's now, which is done by Robson under contract. OEMs don't choose average companies to do this sort of work. It has to be perfect and as always, Robson delivers.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

BTW, I keep meaning to post some pics and a fascinating 20 something year old Car Magazine article on one of the UK's first GT-R 32 imports...

We recently sourced a mint grey GT-R 32 for Connolly leather's boss, identical to the one he first owned 25 years ago, after he was recommended to us by Andy Middlehurst (Who supplied his original). It will be re-trimmed by Connolly as his original was.
Connolly was responsible for re-trimming many historic things over the years including the Royal coach & QE2 for example. I don't think they'll be offering a retrim service for 32's, they tend to do classic Ferraris and stuff like that.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

You could always pick up the Nismo retrim covers.










Genuine and relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

MB38 said:


> You could always pick up the Nismo retrim covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you like sitting on vinyl when driving your 32. Plus in reality your UV faded door & rear trim inserts would be a different shade compared to the seats. :chuckle:


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

So what is the process you go through to get a Robson re-trim, as in, do they need your interior so you get the same one back, or is it done on an exchange basis. What are the turnaround times and the costs involved for a full re-trim, including the dash, assuming it's not a secret. And does anyone have a set of good photos of a Robson r32 GTR interior.

I'm asking these questions as I am genuinely considering a full re-trim, but also in the hope that the answer will slap me back to reality, by making me question, why would anyone that has to do manual labour on a day to day basis to earn a living, spend that amount on a car interior.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

PM sent.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I would have to on this occasion agree entirely with Miguel and makes many good points. I have seen Robson work first hand when they were in the UK 9 years ago and the quality of the the leather and workmanship is one of the best I have seen. 

Remember these cars are going up in value most good examples are now in the 15k -17k range. If I was in the market to buy a mint R32 but has a horrible interior I would walk away or make the owner drop at least 4k if the car was absolutely worth buying bar the interior. I still don't understand the mentality some people go to so much effort spending thousands on the engine, mapping etc and then go and buy cheap Chinese suspension fake and hideous looking body kits that takes the car so far away from its original looks that it becomes an embarrassment to the whole ethos of a Skyline and its history.


----------



## MB38 (Apr 25, 2014)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If you like sitting on vinyl when driving your 32. Plus in reality your UV faded door & rear trim inserts would be a different shade compared to the seats. :chuckle:


Ack, are they seriously vinyl?

I retract my previous statement!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes they are vinyl

and just covers

so you still have your seats underneath


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Matty, you have a PM.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> With Cris' logic that a Robson retrim doesn't add value to a car, then if someone were selling a Skyline GT-R with it installed, they might as well fit a faded old interior and just bin or give away the Robson stuff, since according to him, it's as good as worthless... Yeah right... :chuckle:


You have selectively quoted what I said to present a conclusion which I didn't make. That's very naughty.

My words were - Most retrims won't add value to the car. Maybe if you are fixing a problem you could argue against (regaining value perhaps).

You snipped off the second half. Selective quoting at its best :chuckle:

I stand by my point that a retrim won't add value to a car. Yes if you are using it to replace worn out faded seats but a set of mint OEM seats against a set of mint retrimmed seats in a car I don't think either would represent a premium over the other. I'm no R34 expert but I don't see the UK cars with leather seats commanding a premium over the Japanese cars with 'normal' seats.

I see it like having your car repainted. If you are fixing issues/tired paint then it's a good thing it won't be worth any more than a car with equivalent condition OEM paint.

I understand that you're promoting Robson and I'm not trying to knock anyone. The average 'car guy' will have heard of HKS, Top Secret et al but I genuinely don't think that Robson is a household name in the UK or perhaps Europe. Maybe in Japan.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems that yet again we are saying that 'craftsmen' in the UK are inferior to the Japanese....

Like everything else, there are folks who do a good job, a bad job and an exemplary job. The UK still has folks who are genuine 'craftsmen' and can retrim a car to a premium level. Saying that the Japanese are the crème de la crème of Skyline retrims is vulgar. 

I'm sure Robson are good but there will be as-good/better here in the UK......It's just a matter of tracking them down. DaveW seems to have found one of these elusive chaps who can do sterling work.



TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Seems that yet again we are saying that 'craftsmen' in the UK are inferior to the Japanese....:


Indeed, there are plenty of people in England who can slap a bit of cow skin to a bit of foam without being a brand whore.

After all, we do make the best car interiors in the world.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Indeed, there are plenty of people in England who can slap a bit of cow skin to a bit of foam


Err.....and Scotland!!......




TT


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I suppose the best bit about getting a Robson retrim is that I could store the original interior and of I ever decided to sell could offer standard or retrimmed interior.

As far as I am aware the standard Robson interior retrim has vinyl rears and leather fronts. The quality does look very good and I have no doubt they are very experienced in doing GTR interiors. I personally don't like all the Robson interiors logos on them though. Would prefer plain. But then what distinguishes it from another retrim?

Decisions decisions....!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Transcal are in Scotland. 

Just seen some pictures of their door cards look pretty good.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

You can have Robson seats without the embroided logo, or embossed, etc. Their BNR32 rear seats are vinyl because they're rarely sat in, but can be leather if wanted - although material costs go up a little then. It's a bespoke service. 

:chuckle: Bride stopped selling material last year.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tarmac terror said:


> Err.....and Scotland!!......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chuckle:


----------



## Supertec (Jun 5, 2014)

tarmac terror said:


> Err.....and Scotland!!......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Seems that yet again we are saying that 'craftsmen' in the UK are inferior to the Japanese....
> 
> Like everything else, there are folks who do a good job, a bad job and an exemplary job. The UK still has folks who are genuine 'craftsmen' and can retrim a car to a premium level. Saying that the Japanese are the crème de la crème of Skyline retrims is vulgar.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this! Jurgen also has a good quality retrim firm he uses and they look great!



Cris said:


> You have selectively quoted what I said to present a conclusion which I didn't make. That's very naughty.
> 
> My words were - Most retrims won't add value to the car. Maybe if you are fixing a problem you could argue against (regaining value perhaps).
> 
> ...


I had never heard of Robson until recently and only seen them mentioned on this forum. I also don't see how a Robson interior adds value and as these cars get older mint non retrimmed seats will be worth more.



FRRACER said:


> Remember these cars are going up in value most good examples are now in the 15k -17k range. If I was in the market to buy a mint R32 but has a horrible interior I would walk away or make the owner drop at least 4k if the car was absolutely worth buying bar the interior. I still don't understand the mentality some people go to so much effort spending thousands on the engine, mapping etc and then go and buy cheap Chinese suspension fake and hideous looking body kits that takes the car so far away from its original looks that it becomes an embarrassment to the whole ethos of a Skyline and its history.


4k off for a poor interior? really? When you could get a UK firm to do a retrim / refurb of everything for probably less than half that?

If you're talking about the 'whole ethos of a Skyline and its history' and especially in the R32 GTR it shouldn't have an interior, just a pair of racing seats! because that's why I bought one as I watched it beating everything on the track in the early 90's. If I wanted a 'nice' interior i'd have kept my R35 but I love the driving experience more of the R32!



Miguel - Newera said:


> If you like sitting on vinyl when driving your 32. Plus in reality your UV faded door & rear trim inserts would be a different shade compared to the seats. :chuckle:


I'm not knocking Robson at all, there stuff is very, very good and out of interest I would interested to know how much a set of Robson stuff was delivered to my door, but I don't think you're being fair here. The Nismo kit might be Vinyl (so is the back seats of the Robson on most) but it keeps the original covers and is 700-800 pounds I'm betting a Robson is probably 3 or 4 times that?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If you like sitting on vinyl when driving your 32.




One minute it sounds like you're sticking your nose up at vinyl but then you admit that the Robson rears are vinyl.......



I never in a million years expected Robson to use vinyl in ANY of their products...


TT


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Turns out it's about £3,000 for a robson re-trim delivered to your door, depending on the spec of course.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

kevr32 said:


> Turns out it's about £3,000 for a robson re-trim delivered to your door, depending on the spec of course.


I was right when I said 3/4 times the price of Nismo covers


----------



## r32Rich (Apr 5, 2014)

I recently sold my Robson seats, front and rear panels for £800 plus standard rear seats, front and rear panels.

My reason was my car is tatty and will probably never warrant the decent interior plus I'm not a massive fan of leather.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

kevr32 said:


> Turns out it's about £3,000 for a robson re-trim delivered to your door, depending on the spec of course.


That's with vinyl rear seats and not including dash retrim and headlining/visors etc.

The more I think about it the more a top end uk job makes more sense.

Anybody got any more pics of their interiors?

Miguel/Matty do you have any pics of the Robson interior to show people?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SamboGrove said:


> That's with vinyl rear seats and not including dash retrim and headlining/visors etc.
> 
> The more I think about it the more a top end uk job makes more sense.
> 
> ...


no its not

tbh if people want to use UK suppliers its fine.

we just use Robson, JP

cars like mine and Marko's Vspec 2 dont really get out much for people to see, so you cant really judge the quality

just sent a steering wheel off for the Robson treatment to add to my interior (sorry Kadir may have to have something similar to the one we supplied you)

as most people here are UK based, we have to source the interior to start with (unless you wantto ship it to Japan) so thats part of the price

i have post extensively on Robson and their work, for pictures etc.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry if I've misunderstood Matty. I thought that was for door cards, rear panels, front seats leather and rear vinyl as we discussed a while back in PM.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a bespoke service so the price i quoted totally depends on what you want done and what we have to pay for the interior (to source)

R32 interior especially is becoming difficult to find in quality

if you want to go ahead just shout but need to know exactly what you want

can also have Robson do Carbon work for you too


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Think how often people will actually sit on rear seats of a 32. For most it won't make a lot of sense to spend extra on leather for back seats because they're seldom if ever used due to lack of legroom, etc. 
The vinyl used is of very high quality, so few will know it's not leather. But as it has been said already, it's a bespoke service - people can choose what they want with Robson's work. If they want a rear leather seat, that's possible to arrange. If they want suede inserts in doors & rear panels + a matching suede dash it's also possible. If they want plastics laminated perfectly in carbon, it's also doable. Bespoke means just that. It's valuable for some of the community to have the possibility of getting the best quality if they want it, except for the usual forum haters, but they get left out on the cold when there's nice rare stuff available, which is probably why they tend to get bitter on threads like this. :chuckle:

No, it's not cheap to source a complete used set of seats & side panels first - for Robson to work on - these things are worth money that must be first paid to obtain them, plus there's shipping within Japan. 
Clearly it's not going to be free to ship bulky items from Japan to UK, then deliver via courier once the goods have cleared customs.

It's unrealistic to think that stuff sourced & shipped like this will not incur significant costs, so for people to say it's £3K for an interior, demonstrates a lack of appreciation for the reality of extra materials & logistics here.

The alternative is there for people to ship their interiors to Japan for Robson to work on, but it was clear from the beginning few would. That's understandable, which is why we make sourcing interiors in Japan a possibility for the few of those who want Robson interiors. It's not easy to find undamaged door panels, etc. but we do this as part of the service for those who are serious. 

Some of our best spec. 32's now come with Robson interiors because we prefer to supply the best quality. TBH I don't expect we'll sell many to people in the UK when they don't come as part of the cars we supply, but that's OK. As with all the best quality stuff, it's not aimed at everybody. Only those who really want the best of what's possible will choose it, which is rarely the cheapest. Some are happy to make do with a cheaper alternative. That's fine, it's their choice. 

Personally I prefer to supply the best stuff available, as I believe in providing to others what we'd want in our own cars. I'm not usually one to compromise on quality and there are other like minded owner customers too, most of whom probably won't ever read this thread as so many clearly prefer not to come on here any more (Probably from all the immature bickering from the usual mongers), but there we are.


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Miguel,

Could I start by saying that I personally am not a forum hater, nor am I one that chooses to join in with the bickering, so that's why I'm not going to rant on about your knack for stating the obvious (having to pay for sourcing and shipping costs) and your condescending tone towards the people that can't afford the better things in life, obviously the quote below refers to me, as I am the only one that mentioned that price. 



Miguel - Newera said:


> It's unrealistic to think that stuff sourced & shipped like this will not incur significant costs, so for people to say it's £3K for an interior, demonstrates a lack of appreciation for the reality of extra materials & logistics here.


When you sent me a PM and told me to contact Matty, but it would be best not to if I wasn't serious, you left me wondering what to do next, you see I was serious, just didn't know if I could afford one, hence me asking the question.

Then when I got his reply I was quite surprised, it wasn't as bad as I thought and maybe something I could aim for to put the finishing touch on my build. 

This is the PM from Matty, 



matty32 said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Completely depends on what spec interior trim your after
> 
> ...


And if you tie this in with your comment above, I'm now left wondering what to do again, Matty thinks "3k would be about right" and you say he's being "unrealistic" and "demonstrates a lack of appreciation for the reality of extra materials & logistics here".

So on that note, this will be my last post on this matter, and I'm going to leave the robson interior to those like your self, who are far more wealthy than me, and can afford the better things in life.

Best Regards Kev.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I wasn't referring to you, really - if you read the whole thread you might see that - after all, would you say you're one of the bitter ones? No, am I right? 
I explained above why it cost so much for the benefit of those who cannot understand. I don't think I could have made this explanation clearer?!
But in any case I PM'd you as did Matt.... Have to ask myself why you would then publish PM's here?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> No ones knocking Robson quality but why would their retrims fetch a premium when selling over a retrim of similar quality carried out by someone else??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brand name, that's it's I guess. Hence why a 45" Sony TV is more expensive than say a 45" similar (or ever better) spec/quality Toshiba.

People pay more money to say "I own XYZ". Look at women's hand bags, **** me what a waste of money.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

There now follows a Party Political Broadcast by the Newera Party.......




Miguel - Newera said:


> Think how often people will actually sit on rear seats of a 32. For most it won't make a lot of sense to spend extra on leather for back seats because they're seldom if ever used due to lack of legroom, etc.
> The vinyl used is of very high quality, so few will know it's not leather. But as it has been said already, it's a bespoke service - people can choose what they want with Robson's work. If they want a rear leather seat, that's possible to arrange. If they want suede inserts in doors & rear panels + a matching suede dash it's also possible. If they want plastics laminated perfectly in carbon, it's also doable. Bespoke means just that. It's valuable for some of the community to have the possibility of getting the best quality if they want it, except for the usual forum haters, but they get left out on the cold when there's nice rare stuff available, which is probably why they tend to get bitter on threads like this. :chuckle:
> 
> No, it's not cheap to source a complete used set of seats & side panels first - for Robson to work on - these things are worth money that must be first paid to obtain them, plus there's shipping within Japan.
> ...



Requoted for clarity...


> . It's valuable for some of the community to have the possibility of getting the best quality if they want it, except for the usual forum haters, but they get left out on the cold when there's nice rare stuff available, which is probably why they tend to get bitter on threads like this. :chuckle:



Miguel, you just don't seem to get it really....Yet again you go on the offensive and belittle those who challenge your point of view. I quote "immature bickering from the usual mongers"....

I, for one, am not engaging in any "immature bickering" nor am I "bitter" nor a "hater". The point that is being made here is that you are touting Robson as a company unsurpassed by ANYONE else. That is quite a bold statement and in itself shows a lack of understanding and is slightly contemptuous of other companies around the world offering similar services at similar/better quality. Do you REALLY think that Robson are alone in their field? Yes, you have a relationship with them and I get that you wish to advertise their services but saying that they are at the pinnacle of their industry comes across as rather arrogant. 


The UK has a long history of having highly skilled craftspeople who offer completely bespoke services whether that be tailoring, boatbuilding or even leatherwork (to name a few). 

The world does NOT start and end in Japan....



TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Not only the above, but to ship a seat or fibre board door panel 6,000 miles for re-trimming? Are you serious?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LiamGTR said:


> Brand name, that's it's I guess. Hence why a 45" Sony TV is more expensive than say a 45" similar (or ever better) spec/quality Toshiba.
> 
> People pay more money to say "I own XYZ". Look at women's hand bags, **** me what a waste of money.


No, I get that Liam. Funnily enough, away from the car scene, I am quite selective in the brands I choose to purchase, ESPECIALLY when it comes to AV. 
Oddly enough I have a completely different approach when it comes to the car. I suppose that, being an ex-engineer, I'm more inclined to tread down a path of trying something new than just being wallet-raped for the latest 'craze' parts or brands. The irony is that I could quite easily buy all new parts but I get a buzz from making use of things others see as 'unworthy'.



TT


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This forum has changed so much over the years


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> This forum has changed so much over the years


You're not wrong...


TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

To be honest, I don't actually think that £3k for a re-trim is that bad but I just would not pay to have it done to a twenty year old Japanese car. Looking realistically at my earlier suggestion of a pair of race seats and harnesses, you could easily be over half of that £3k, depending on what seats you choose.

I have seen lots of responses by Miguel to posts as per those in this thread and, I agree, he does appear to come across as condescending a lot of the time but maybe he is just defending what he believes in, I know I do with my business. He possibly ought to find more diplomatic ways of saying the same thing though?

It all boils down to what the OP actually wants, a nice place to be or functionality?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't agree more with Kev's and TT's response. 

I am here for the cars and (proud to have had a R34, R35 and now a R32) always have been and always will be, but just don't understand the snobbery and think its commercially naive from a business. 

I could have easily been talked into a Robson interior with the right sales approach but have been put off by the condescending tone and assumption of 'if you have question the price you obviously can't afford it and are poor', which is just laughable from a PR point of view.

Doing some research I actually don't think that a retrim from Robson is actually that expensive if you were Jap based. There are places in the UK and Europe that offer services that are on a par if not higher quality than Robson, its just you don't have a relationship with any of those trimmers hence the Robson push. 

What I was trying to get my head round is why spend £3000 on Robson when you can get it done here in the UK for half that at a good quality firm because neither will add value to the car or have a high resale value.

I am now of the opinion that if I was going to spend 3k on the interior I would rather spend 2k on a UK firm and then spend the left over 1k on (additional) enjoying driving it i.e. track days and the like.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

rob wild said:


> I couldn't agree more with Kev's and TT's response.
> 
> I am here for the cars and (proud to have had a R34, R35 and now a R32) always have been and always will be, but just don't understand the snobbery and think its commercially naive from a business.
> 
> ...




Careful Rob, that sniffs of dissent......

You'll be branded a 'hater', 'bitter' or a 'monger' soon....


:chuckle::chuckle:



TT


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> Careful Rob, that sniffs of dissent......
> 
> You'll be branded a 'hater', 'bitter' or a 'monger' soon....
> 
> ...


You missed 'poor' of the front of those lol


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176825-imitation-wheels-vs-genuine-wheel-discussion.html

If anybody doubts T/T is a hater, just read the thread above from beginning to end if you can be bothered :chuckle:

After he & his chums refused to apologize they started this thread.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177062-permitted-items.html

Make your own minds up.

I haven't said there aren't companies that will do a perfect job in UK. There are - Connolly leather is one. They did the original Middlehurst UK cars too. Spend the same sort of money with them and you'll get a top result too, I'd imagine.
It all comes down to choice in the end. I'd like to see another company who has successful trimmed a 32 dash in Alcantara... Oh, can't find anybody in UK who has done a perfect job, or even attempted it? LOL I'll bet you won't.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I haven't said there aren't companies that will do I'd like to see another company who has successful trimmed a 32 dash in Alcantara... Oh, can't find anybody in UK who has done a perfect job, or even attempted it? LOL I'll bet you won't.


Blimey, that's sold it then.

Robson it is then.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> This forum has changed so much over the years


I think the scene has changed as well though. Years ago 'we' flew Robson over to do a mass re-trim... On cars worth 20-50k in general. 

Car enthusiasts have evolved and the market for aftermarket parts and customisation have evolved too. Re trimming used to be a rare thing but since the likes of 'pimp my ride' and the discovery channel style customisation programmes. Combined with the wealthy young wanting to personalise thier vehicles, re trimming has become a valued and growing industry in the UK

I'm sure Robson were leagues ahead back in the day but would suggest the void is much smaller these days. Thier location and the costs involved in using them perhaps makes the playing field less clear to read.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176825-imitation-wheels-vs-genuine-wheel-discussion.html
> 
> If anybody doubts T/T is a hater, just read the thread above from beginning to end if you can be bothered :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Oh, that's really mature Miguel.......

Suppose it wouldn't do to mention the bit where you made a (false) claim that I had supposedly called you and gave you abuse . You gave it the whole 9 yards and then eventually backed down when I clearly had never called you, Matty nor anyone else at Newera for that matter. Hell, I don't even have any of your numbers :chuckle:.

Look, you can say what you like (well, almost!), you have some bee in your bonnet with me and I'm fine with that. We have never met, talked or interacted outside of this forum. I merely take the view that, when necessary, I take time to challenge your view when it feels to be incorrect. Now that's not just you.....I will do that ANYWHERE I think it appropriate.

YOU always seem to come over as a very aggressive character on here with, sometimes, rather one-sided view of the world of retailing. That's your point of view and I'm fine with that but please try to understand where others are coming from even if it doesn't align with you own view.
Just because people either don't use your services, agree with your point of view or generally kiss your arse, that is NO reason to go off on one 

You have your loyal fan-base and I respect that. However, your conduct on here at times and your juvenile rantings only serve to affirm to me (and I'm sure a few others) that I would rather consume my own testicles in a nice bernaise sauce than buy from Newera. That's my choice and I'm entitled to it..





TT


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

You're not a hater. Bull**** you're not!

You can assume what you want. I won't bother correcting you. 

The difference between you and me T/T is I can take responsibility for my wrongs as apologise as I did for the matter above. Clearly you didn't accept the apology I gave at the time...Your choice.

As for you, despite dragging it on for some 40 pages + the next thread, you couldn't apologise when proven undeniably wrong.

Clearly you've not got to that level of integrity yet. 

You can have your last say as usual. You're well known for that too. :chuckle:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

tarmac terror said:


> I would rather consume my own testicles in a nice bernaise sauce than buy from Newera. That's my choice and I'm entitled to it..


Sure. Newera wouldn't ever sell anything to you or other typical known troublemakers, what makes you think we would ever want to? :chuckle:

Besides, which, you improve your Skyline with UK made & Ebay 2nds, right? I'll bet s it's a sight to behold at close scrutiny. You get what you pay for. 

Unlike you, I wouldn't eat my testicles though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Typical elitist I am better than you lot attidudes from some ^^


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys. Can we get back on subject. I've got a re trimmer joining the forum in June so it will be good to get some feedback from them.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Guys. Can we get back on subject. I've got a re trimmer joining the forum in June so it will be good to get some feedback from them.


Is it Robson??

:chuckle:



LOL @ Miguel, you're a class act . I really don't give a rats ass what you think. As for what parts I buy and from where, that's MY business and will continue to be. The more I use non-branded parts (which work BTW!!), the more it pleases me that I'm sticking two fingers up to the 'establishment'.

As I say, I choose to buy certain parts for my car secondhand. As an ex-engineer I can generally spot what's useful and what's not. I'm absolutely NOT ashamed of that. I buy new parts too....so what??

I have other projects and other modes of transport that take up time, effort and money so you can shove our judgemental attitude where the sun doesn't shine IMO.

It seems everything Matt J said about Newera IS true after all....:bowdown1:


Anyway, in respect of Mooks suggestion above, I shall bow out of this. I've said all I need to say....



TT


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Quod erat demonstrandum: You're just a hater. Why did you need to lie about it. :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Quod erat demonstrandum: You're just a hater. Why did you need to lie about it. :chuckle:


I'm actually not... I'm very much ambivalent to Newera, you and your team.

Why does it bother you SO much if I was anyway?? Your actions are certainly pointing me in that direction.



TT


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Doesnt bother me at all you're a hater by how you conduct yourself but can't admit it.
I just don't much like troublemakers and liars and have shown you to be both today.
It was fun.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> Guys. Can we get back on subject?


Obviously not.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I just don't much like troublemakers and liars and have shown you to be both today.


Sorry, but how am I a troublemaker and a liar?? That's rather insulting and crosses the line IMO. 

Your attitude to those who don't agree with your vision of the world is rather offensive...


TT


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

This thread is a fantastic promotional tool for Dave W and Jurgen's retrimmers........

Robson who?:chuckle:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

It's just descended into farce!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Max Boost said:


> This thread is a fantastic promotional tool for Dave W and Jurgen's retrimmers........
> 
> Robson who?:chuckle:


Robson Green? Why aye man, it's ****in canny, is this.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

SamboGrove said:


> It's just descended into farce!


Hey, don't knock shows like 'Allo 'Allo....

:chuckle::chuckle:


TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Max Boost said:


> This thread is a fantastic promotional tool for Dave W and Jurgen's retrimmers........
> 
> Robson who?:chuckle:


I think Jerome.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Besides, which, you improve your Skyline with UK made & Ebay 2nds, right? I'll bet s it's a sight to behold at close scrutiny. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Unlike you, I wouldn't eat my testicles though.


WOW, having just re-read some of the posts on this thread that one in particular stands out. Makes you sound like a proper condescending numbnut...

So UK made = bad now in your opinion, right???? Odd how a fair few F1 teams are based out of UK to take advantage of our motorsport know-how and supplier base....

Nice way to alienate a vast portion of the forum membership there..

Top job :bowdown1:


TT


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The hater gonna continue his hate.. :chuckle:

As a person who bought a set of Dymag Carbon CA5 wheels last week, or a set of Arrow Conrods, etc. for another customer engine project, I'm well aware of good quality UK made parts & workmanship. 

But hey let's not forget, aren't you the guy who has a BIG thing for Rota wheels with faked safety markings? :chuckle: That's the sort of quality you would settle for, right?

I wasn't referring to the best UK parts or workmanship in your project's case. Not by a long shot. Don't make me want to ridicule your ride, it just wouldn't be fair. :chuckle:

I suspect a few are going to enjoy this if you choose to go on. I thought you'd said you were done?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Guys. Can we get back on subject. I've got a re trimmer joining the forum in June so it will be good to get some feedback from them.


Just to try and get this slightly back on topic do you know where they are based? I would be interested in seeing some work and getting a quote


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd also like to know more about them Mook :thumbsup:

The whole point of this thread was to get some names of companies to check out and see some peoples interiors. Not start a war!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> The hater gonna continue his hate.. :chuckle:
> 
> As a person who bought a set of Dymag Carbon CA5 wheels last week, or a set of Arrow Conrods, etc. for another customer engine project, I'm well aware of good quality UK made parts & workmanship.
> 
> ...


Yada-yada......:blahblah:

You're really not a nice person are you Miguel??? I'm more than happy with my parts buying ethos.

You've turned a conversation about trimming companies into a personal attack which I find both laughable and sad at the same time. The fact that you also attack my car and the parts I choose to buy only strengthens my position. You don't know me or my circumstances so don't presume to be the judge and jury. I do rather well for myself thankyouverymuch and when I DO buy parts from Japan I use suppliers that treat me with a bit of courtesy and respect.

I dont really get your comments about using inferior parts or shoddy workmanship. I actually HAVE qualifications in mechanical engineering which would suggest that I know what I'm doing ....do YOU?. BTW, have you actually laid eyes on my car....er..NO, you haven't so kindly keep any supposition and childish, banal comments to yourself.

You're really doing yourself no favours in keeping this going. It's sad that you can't see it....
However, you id that a few will 'enjoy this if you choose to go on'......

Be my guest by all means...



TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

It would be nice to have an interior re-trimmer on board. I expect being a trader here would be viable venture. It's always nice to talk directly to a service provider.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol wtf still going on?

Where's the lapdog? :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

FRRACER said:


> Lol wtf still going on?
> 
> Where's the lapdog? :chuckle:


We're talking trimmers, not quim scissors.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

They come in pairs usually the master and the lapdog!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> It would be nice to have an interior re-trimmer on board. I expect being a trader here would be viable venture. It's always nice to talk directly to a service provider.


We had one on here a few years back who did really nice work but he didn't renew for some reason. I suppose it is viable if you promote the business correctly.


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

Being a newbie to the forum this makes for some interesting reading, especially as a re-trim is something I am considering in the future for my R32. 

I'm surprised to see a forum trader offering high end/elite services then lower themselves into a personal argument on an open forum I must say. The two just don't seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Richard. said:


> Being a newbie to the forum this makes for some interesting reading, especially as a re-trim is something I am considering in the future for my R32.
> 
> I'm surprised to see a forum trader offering high end/elite services then lower themselves into a personal argument on an open forum I must say. The two just don't seem to go hand in hand.


Welcome to the forum Richard. Don't mind Miguel, he has a 'thing' for me...:chuckle:. I think he wants to have my babies....

If your R32 interior was anything like mine it'll be a bit tired. Having seen some of the retrims done by folks here in the past, it makes a MASSIVE difference and really modernises the cabin of an R32. 

Don't be put off by the rantings of the village idiot...you CAN get quality work done in the UK (if that's indeed where you come from!). Going by what Mook mentioned earlier, it might be worth waiting and seeing who he has in line to be the resident trimming trader...


TT


----------



## Richard. (May 21, 2015)

tarmac terror said:


> Welcome to the forum Richard. Don't mind Miguel, he has a 'thing' for me...:chuckle:. I think he wants to have my babies....
> 
> If your R32 interior was anything like mine it'll be a bit tired. Having seen some of the retrims done by folks here in the past, it makes a MASSIVE difference and really modernises the cabin of an R32.
> 
> ...


Do not fear, I won't get in the way of your bromance :chuckle:

Yes, UK based, not so sunny Staffordshire to be precise. 

As the car is currently being imported, it has now arrived on terrafirma but I'm yet to see it in person. Mileage is 56'000 (miles) and interior grade B so I'm expecting some wear to the upholstery and I imagine some dash bubbling as seems to be a common issue. Options I'm considering are to _attempt_ to source a good condition replacement dashboard and have the rest of the upholstery retrimmed to bring the car up to date without making it look _too_ modern. 

Or, on the other hand I may just live with it and spend the money in V-Power!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

T/T I've already shown (Thread links posted earlier & this thread) you've bad mouthed both myself & Newera at any opportunity on this forum for a number of years. That's despite never having dealt with us, which really gives you no right. 
I've seen you also do this to others who don't agree with your opinions many times too. 

You forget once telling us all proudly you're an engineer (On the Rota wheels thread), shortly before I pointed out a very basic error in your principles of physics. Like I told you back then, yes - I am a qualified engineer (BsC Hons Mech Eng). Having an engineering degree doesn't mean you'll build a car of high quality, since it doesn't teach the skills needed. Experience is far better. Ron Kiddell is who prepares our cars, his builds are the kind of skill available in the UK I would admire. I like perfection. 

But I agree with you, it'll be sad to ricicule your best efforts at your 32 project. Regardless of the quality of car it'll become, it's your hard work and your car. I can respect that. 

Like you say, I haven't met you face to face, don't know you and have never dealt with you, which is why I can't understand why you chosen to bad mouth me & Newera at any opportunity over the years. Let's just leave it in peace from here on.

If you're really such an upstanding forum member, show it by example. 
You may want to conduct yourself better from now on.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I wasn't going to comment but I have not forgotten what you did to me in my private sale last year. You act in a manner which is far worse don't let me get started on business ethics and morals because you know how you and your lapdog behaved last summer and tried your damn best to trash my sale by sending a PM to the potential customer and trashing my product.

I cannot understand why you need to go so low to ridicule people all the time? And why you have launched several pages of attacks on TT because he does not agree with you. He has a personal right to do what ever he pleases you don't need to like his car but to take it to a personal level shows just how disgusting you are as a human being.

So please get off your high horse and take a closer look at yourself. With the way you and your chum conduct yourself I am really surprised you have customers.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> There now follows a Party Political Broadcast by the Newera
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Brilliant!!:bowdown1:

Amazed at how personal this has become against TT. 

I've read some comments here that sum up my thoughts exactly and I always thought everyone apart from me was blinded by the spin. 

(Waiting for the 25 page rant against me now. Expecting him to declare a Fatawa against me.. Please don't, I'll buy an air freshener that's better than anything for at least 2k... Plus shipping and taxes of course.. Then I'll broadcast how brilliant you are, oh great one :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, I think everyone has pretty much had their say on this but not a lot of it has been any use to the OP in his search for photos of re-trimmed R32 interiors. Let's either keep it to topic or not bother posting as it will only go one way - LOCKED. I don't want to have to start deleting posts either as it's always the same sort of accusations about heavy handed moderating so let's try and find ***** some pics of re-trimmed R32's and get this thread back on track.

Cheers. Don't **** up.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> OK, I think everyone has pretty much had their say on this but not a lot of it has been any use to the OP in his search for photos of re-trimmed R32 interiors. Let's either keep it to topic or not bother posting as it will only go one way - LOCKED. I don't want to have to start deleting posts either as it's always the same sort of accusations about heavy handed moderating so let's try and find ***** some pics of re-trimmed R32's and get this thread back on track.
> 
> Cheers. Don't **** up.


Understood...:thumbsup:.


As for the interiors, im sure pics will be relatively easy to come by as quite a few folks have gone for trims over the years. Theres obviously the argument for retrimming Vs fitting aftermarket fromt seats and either retrimming or leaving the rears.
Im on my ipad at the minute which isnt condusive to linking pics. When i have a minute i'll have a search unless someone else beats me to it...



TT


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

What about Harrisons in hextable nr Dartford Kent ?

They did an R32 inc dash back in 2006 for a member here.

Worth a phone call ?

Omg . An on topic reply lol.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I spoke to Steve at Edge Automotive some time back when they were a sponsor on here. Work looked good quality in the pics.

Here's his attempt at an r32 dash - - EDGE Automotive


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Transcal are in Scotland.
> 
> Just seen some pictures of their door cards look pretty good.


They did my car, mine was the first 32 GT-R they'd done so it cost a bit more for the patterns to be made, plus i was very specific on where i wanted seems/stitch lines to be.

They are also do OEM work for cars/planes etc.



endo said:


> Like Cris i went the retrim route, money well spent rather than covering seats with overpriced pvc.
> 
> Mine in Alcantara/Leather








JapFreak786 said:


> This forum has changed so much over the years


Pretty much why I can't be ****ed to be involved anymore not that I could really bother myself in the first place.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That looks absolutely lovely endo...!!!

You would never even know the craftsmanship was substandard (i.e British) by looking at it...

:chuckle::chuckle:


TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That looks lovely Endo!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

That's really nice Endo :thumbsup:

Do you have any close up pics of the dash and any of the rear seats and panels?


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

This was the nicest interior I have seen on an R32.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/285298-carbon-godzilla-widebody-r32-gt-r-pictures.html


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

tarmac terror said:


> You would never even know the craftsmanship was substandard (i.e British) by looking at it...
> TT


Must mean its half decent...

otherwise it'd be Scottish craftsmanship 



SamboGrove said:


> That's really nice Endo :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have any close up pics of the dash and any of the rear seats and panels?


Not to hand.

There's a few more pics, but nothing that helpful, 
Dash is stock, so nowt special there. I was going to get it retrimmed in Alcantara, but due to the fact I'm past giving a crap R.E. the car, it's doubtful i'll get round to it (another story, so i'm not going into it)

Front/Rear seats & Alcantara door card inserts (centre console lid was trimmed originally in leather, but i changed that to carbon a few months later
Rear seats probably would fit better if i didn't have the half cage (or if the rear bench was modified)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1340145-post48.html, and later on in the thread
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130606-dark-pearl-blue-thirty-two-3.html

that thread's a blast from the past lol


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

@endo and chris

thats very beautiful! rough cost on that?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

nightcrawler said:


> @endo and chris
> 
> thats very beautiful! rough cost on that?


I paid £1100 (in 2010), but that included creating the patterns since it was the first 32 they'd done.

At the time, they had done a 33, which has more or less identical front seats, but again i had a bespoke pattern made up so the seems, stitching and panels where done the way I wanted (less chavtastic aftermarket, more oem but modern look)




Its also material dependant, can be alot cheaper if you go pvc/cloth.. or it can be alot more expensive if you go speciality or exotic leathers.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> You may want to conduct yourself better from now on.


:chuckle:. 

Pot....kettle...black.

I think you're awesome Miguel........you do make me chuckle :bowdown1:.


As Obi-wan said to the stormtrooper (Episode 4 at Mos Eisley for those interested :chuckle..."you can go about your business"


I shall now lead by example and conduct myself in a better way and lead a Zen lifestyle from now on.....












Sorry Tazz, couldn't resist. Will be my last (promise!!)



TT


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just read though this...

Avoiding all the banter I'll come to the point on retrims.


If you want one, get it done here.
I had a company in Colchester do my Yeti and they did all five seats and the steering wheel/handbrake/gear shift gaitor in high quality dark nappa leather with red stitching to match the paintwork.

The cost? £1,100. two years ago.

The cost of the Robson leather alone puts me off.
I see no point in paying that kind of money when you can get a similar job done here.
And don't get me started on the ones with big "Robson" branding everywhere, it looks gash. 

Plus if I am honest I would not retrim an R32.
A modern leather interior in an R32 doesn't make sense to me.
It's a classic car with high performance.
I don't get jazzing it up, when you are still looking at a dash from 20+ years ago.

Get the best stock seats you can, or even R33/34 ones.

And enjoy the car for what it is.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Endo, I echo your thoughts and also must say that interior is 

MattJ's interior is quite nice too with the alcantara and green stitching


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

For those interested (and I reckon that's a lot, given the number of views this thread has attracted :chuckle, Miguel and I have been chatting in the background and we have made our peace. He has graciously apologised for any offence caused (which I accept) and I have offered my own for any offence he has taken both now and for previous threads.

That said, I stand by my position(s) and will reserve the right to make (my hopefully appropriate and non-confrontational) challenges not just to Miguel but to anyone where I think appropriate. This is after all a forum and a good one at that where debate is, I think, welcomed and healthy..


That is all......

:chuckle:



TT


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

nice to hear this T. glad it is now sorted between you and him :bowdown1:

you can buy items from newera now lol


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

According to his sig, yes.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

tarmac terror said:


> For those interested (and I reckon that's a lot, given the number of views this thread has attracted :chuckle, Miguel and I have been chatting in the background and we have made our peace. He has graciously apologised for any offence caused (which I accept) and I have offered my own for any offence he has taken both now and for previous threads.
> 
> That said, I stand by my position(s) and will reserve the right to make (my hopefully appropriate and non-confrontational) challenges not just to Miguel but to anyone where I think appropriate. This is after all a forum and a good one at that where debate is, I think, welcomed and healthy..
> 
> ...


Good man though you have nothing to apologise for publically. He should do the same and apologise to the Forum and its members for turning a thread into chaos.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good to hear.

I think Miguel just feels a bit put upon sometimes and so overreacted. I also think intention and how something reads can be two different things.

At the end of the day we are car & GTR enthusiasts and everyone has there own way of doing things/modifying their cars.

Glad to hear everything is sorted out.

Cheers,


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> Good man though you have nothing to apologise for publically. He should do the same and apologise to the Forum and its members for turning a thread into chaos.


As much as its been 'chaos', threads with a bit of a 'disagreement' usually attract a lot of views. It would appear that folks are attracted like flies to poo to a bit of aggro and you could argue, it actually stimulates more regular forum viewing 


Nonetheless, everything is fine in the world....


TT


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

My interior... my seats are covered with the Nismo cover.
Although they are vinyl, but the quality is pretty good...
I was thinking of retrimming with leather and Alcantara, but decided against as it will cost me more than GBP2000 for the seats alone locally... and they are not Robsons... 
The carbon cover for the dash I bought from japan yahoo auction, carbon surround cover from newera..
I will get better pics of the seats when I get my car back from my workshop tomorrow

I feel that sometimes it is not how much is the cost, but whether we feel if it is worth spending the money

My r32 cost me about GBP35000, and I have spend another GBP30000 making it to what is is now..

But I didn't want to spend the GBP2000 for the seats retrimm, and I feel it is always a personal choice when it comes to spending any amount of money


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Not the best pics...















Nismo cover


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

Those covers seem to fit very well indeed.

1st set I've seen actually in a car , they do the job v nicely


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

How much are the Nismo covers from the traders? They do look good


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

About 650-700 shipped from Japan.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I've skipped a lot of this thread but the TVR community spaek very highly of 'Dave the trimmer"

Dave The Trimmer


I have not affiliation with him or experience of his work.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

They do look nice. Think if prefer proper leather though.

Picking my car up next week so going to properly explore options and get some quotes then. Can't wait!


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Anyone managed to retrim in original fabric and color?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

ahsam421 said:


> Anyone managed to retrim in original fabric and color?


I forget who but there have been factory retrims. Omori Factory might take you there.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nismo Omori provide full retrims.

have to send your seats there tho.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Contact GTRStill - British based Robinsons hight quality leather and workmanship! 

Pictures of my steering wheel


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Only the finest orange and lemon peel gets used on my retrims. Amazing how in one foul swoop you can turn a 180k km Grade R Skyline and turn it into a 50k km Grade 4 beauty. 

Removes rust
Removes jacking point damage

Well, it doesn't remove it..... just attempts to draw your attention away from the reality.

Thinking of doing a deal with Keighley Performance Cars / Motorhub.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I did wonder why my steering wheel has a citrus smell :chuckle:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Contact GTRStill - British based Robinsons hight quality leather and workmanship!
> 
> Pictures of my steering wheel


you ruined the steering wheel ,looks cheap and nasty .
Robinson wheels slightly better but still horrible.
Buy a new steering wheel from Nissan much better than the rip off Robinson from Japan bollocks .
Nismo seats are fire....hot,hot.hot


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Apr 14, 2015)

I like a Robinson's interior, no added sugar, much better for you!


----------



## Flatout65 (Jul 22, 2016)

*Retrim*

Hi I might have missed a few bits but
I'm still looking for a decent retrimmers 
Or does anyone know if gtr35 front seats will fit on gtr32 rails 
Which will be a better option cheers 07831833702 cheers geoff


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

skyjuice said:


> you ruined the steering wheel ,looks cheap and nasty .
> Robinson wheels slightly better but still horrible.
> Buy a new steering wheel from Nissan much better than the rip off Robinson from Japan bollocks .
> Nismo seats are fire....hot,hot.hot


Who cares what you think lol


----------

